# Falken Azenis RT-615 VS. Kumho Ecsta XS



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, I've run two and a half autocross seasons with Continental Conti-Pro Contacts, and this spring will be time to get new shoes for the Rabbit. I'm running 225/40/18. Thoughts?
I want a performance tire and I'm still debating autocrossing this upcoming season. I'd also like to have a bit of stretch, so would 225/40/18 be the right choice? Thanks in advance, wheel/tire gurus.


----------

